# Can't see effects of adjustments



## Cadairidris (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi everybody - a new Lightroom user here so forgive me if this is obvious. (I have searched for the answer but to no avail.)  In the Library module the Quick Develop panel works fine and I can see the effect on the image as I change the settings.  In the Develop module however, it is quite different.  An adjustment in the panels on the right has no effect on the image in the workspace - even if I leave it and dom't do anything for up to 15 minutes.  The thumbnail in the filmstrip does show the change after a few seconds though.  In Before and After view there is no change to either image in the workspace.  If I then click on another image in the filmstrip, let it load, then go back to the first image, it does show the adjustments I have made.  But before and after look exactly the same - both with the new adjustment.  Occasionally the workspace image will just grey over.  I would be very grateful for any suggestions.  Thank you.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 8, 2013)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

That sounds rather bizarre. Your profile says you're running LR4.1, I would start by taking the free update to LR4.3 and see whether that fixes anything.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi Cadairidris, welcome to the forum!

It might help if we knew your computer system specifications too - particularly the processor, amount of RAM and the graphics card.


----------



## Cadairidris (Feb 8, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Cadairidris, welcome to the forum!
> 
> It might help if we knew your computer system specifications too - particularly the processor, amount of RAM and the graphics card.



Thank you for you reply.  I am running Windows Vista Home Premium 2007 Service Pack 2; Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4700 @2.6 GHz; Memory RAM 4.00 GB; 32-Bit Operating System.

Do I need to upgrade?


----------



## Cadairidris (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you for your reply and idea.  I have now downloaded 4.3 and the problem is still there.  It seems strange that it works in the Library module under Quick Develop but not in the Develop module.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 9, 2013)

That does sound odd.  Your system spec's pretty close to the minimum spec, but it should catch up eventually.  Have you checked for recent drivers - particularly for the graphics card.  Develop renders adjustments differently (more accurately) than the Library module.  You could try turning off things like lens correction, noise reduction and any spot/brush adjustments, which would be expected to slow things right down.


----------



## Cadairidris (Feb 9, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> That does sound odd.  Your system spec's pretty close to the minimum spec, but it should catch up eventually.  Have you checked for recent drivers - particularly for the graphics card.  Develop renders adjustments differently (more accurately) than the Library module.  You could try turning off things like lens correction, noise reduction and any spot/brush adjustments, which would be expected to slow things right down.



Thanks Victoria. Will have a look and try those things when I get back - away for the weekend. I had a feeling this would not be simple.


----------



## Cadairidris (Feb 13, 2013)

Cadairidris said:


> Thanks Victoria. Will have a look and try those things when I get back - away for the weekend. I had a feeling this would not be simple.



The graphics card is Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family and on checking, it tells me that it has the latest drivers installed.  I have searched how to,and then turned off lens correction, noise reduction and sharpening although I couldn't find how to turn off the spot/brush adjustments.  Unfortunately it still makes no difference and I am still unable to see the effect of the basic adjustments I make unless I go backwards and forwards several times clicking on another image on the filmstrip and then returning to the one I want.  It is very frutstrating!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 16, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in replying Carairidris.  I'm sorry to say I'm about as stumped as you are. Might be worth asking on the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum to see if any of the engineers have any better ideas.


----------

